# Oh My F*****g God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I went to get the cages and two syrian hammies today...

What can i say except OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! hmy:

First of all, she hadn't cleaned either of the hammies out for over two months!!! hmy: Although it looks like 6 months to me!

They had STRAW and HAY for the bottom of the cage! They had ripped newspaper for a nest. (some of it was dated 1st March!)
The cages were a disgrace! They hadn't been fed since they were last cleaned out. There was a massive bowl (like a dog bowl) in the cage with food in it. As it was full, she didnt bother changing it. The water bottles were GREEN!! When i opened them they were black on the inside, on the screw bit. 
The older ham (She claims he's 4) was completely filthy. I thought he had wet tail he was so bad. I've had no choice but to give him a wash. 
Put it this way, the older one's cage was so bad it was rotting! There was so much pee in there it litterally run out of the cage when i tipped it to empty it :angry:

It took so long to clean it (over two hours!!) And that was only one of them!!!
I will post pics when i charge my phone.. 
I'm going to ring the RSPCA about her.. She has two dogs there.. I didn't see them but i dread to think what state they are in!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I doubt the RSPCA will do much. They had food and water.

Did you take pics of everything how it was when you got them?

Thats terrible though


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I would report her. You have the pictures as evidence, and there is the welfare of the remaining animals to think of.

They are lucky you have taken them on. Fingers crossed they can recover well from such neglect.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

thats terrible! 

how can anyone do that to their pets!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Humans seem to suck at taking care of anything else that isn't human  It's a sad fact to be honest. That's why there's people like us here to take care of the mess that the other people leave behind 

Glad they've found a better home with you though 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

This is horrible 
Another case of owners not caring about their little animals after getting bored im assuming. 
I'm glad they are in responsible hands now  At least they can live the rest of thier days in a loving home after because with these irrisponsable people.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

JESUS!:cursing:
Why did they get them in the first place?? The poor hamsters, the place must have really smelt!! I dont enjoy cleaning my hammies out but i still do it and wash the whole thing out too!! what horrible pps!! there lucky they have u now, when u gave them a bath, i bet they were like '' HEY, wats this?? hmm i smell nice!! wow i like our new mom!!''
The woman i baby sit for, got two guinea pigs for there 4 yr olds birthday, when ever i babysat the poor guinea pigs cage was filthy every time i went over ther, so id clean it out and feed them and give them fresh water, she told my sis that she loves when i come over cause i clean the cage out! I aksed her if she wanted them any more cause if she didnt i would take them! so she said i can have them! i have them over five months now,and there much happier, the day i brought them home i gave them a run in the grass, they loved the grass, dont think they ever saw grass before!!they were also very shy too but they know now that i care for them so they sqeek to me every morning and come right over to me


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

That is horrible, its lucky you have them now .


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats awful, i hate people like that who don't care about the pets they choose to get.
At least they have a good home with you now.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little things, at least they can start their new lives now, I would definately report her to the RSPCA, did she even seem to know that they were in a bad state?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's the horrible pics...
The brown ham is almost identical to Leo.. He seems to be friendly but he did not like being washed.. hehe  
I had to put them in a small temp cage whilst i cleaned them out. The cages have cleaned up ok. Good enough to use for a few days anyway..

I haven't even looked at the other ham cages or the rabbit cage yet.. I dread to think what happened to the poor bunny!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Doesnt sound good,however if one is 4 he is on borrowed time now,thats a very good age he obviously hasnt suffered too much


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

TDM: She didn't care!!!!!

It shocked me how little she knew about hammies! She told me to get a "friend" for the younger ham to put in the cage with him so he didnt get lonely!! hmy:

I think she's off her trolley!!!!!!!!!
I wanted to slap her! I still do...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

The sad thing is she probably didnt know she was doing anything wrong...otherwise she would have cleaned them before you got there. I think that is even more upsetting that people think it is acceptable


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Doesnt sound good,however if one is 4 he is on borrowed time now,thats a very good age he obviously hasnt suffered too much


I think it's a lie.. He looks like a young ham to me.. No more than a year old i'm sure..

I put some proper hamster bedding in the cages and they looked, as if to say, whats that?! I fed them and they looked like they ahd never seen food they were that hungry!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I had to go out and buy extra water bottles and bedding for the poor little things


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

They were so dirty that it's taken a full bottle or pet cage cleaner!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor things. Good for you taking them in and taking nice care of them.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for the ton of pics but i'm just so mad and upset


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

oh my god thats disgusting!
The little black and white one is adorable 
Glad we know they're safer with you x


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

You have every right to be.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Neza said:


> You have every right to be.


When i was cleaning out the second cage, the one with tubes there was chewing gum on the bars and on one of the shelves! I couldn't believe it! 
There was also jelly on the bars AND, a CHICKEN breast in the cage!!!!!! Well a rotting chicken breast anyway! 

I've just phoned her and asked what the hell she was feeding them and she said "they eat whatever i eat"! hmy:

EVEN the chewing gum!
I cannot believe a person can be so stupid!
I asked her their names and she said "why would i name them? There just hamsters"! 

All in all it's taken 6 hours to clean just two of the cages and a few of the toys. Most of the toys were useless.. Especially the 4" wheels!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> When i was cleaning out the second cage, the one with tubes there was chewing gum on the bars and on one of the shelves! I couldn't believe it!
> There was also jelly on the bars AND, a CHICKEN breast in the cage!!!!!! Well a rotting chicken breast anyway!
> 
> I've just phoned her and asked what the hell she was feeding them and she said "they eat whatever i eat"! hmy:
> ...


Oh I didn't know hamsters eat our food, I will just remove Buffy's bowl of hamster food and give her a nice bowl of ice cream, well as soon as she is finished her chewing gum that is. How on earth did they manage to survive as long as they did, they won't know what to do with a clean cage and decent food.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh I didn't know hamsters eat our food, I will just remove Buffy's bowl of hamster food and give her a nice bowl of ice cream, well as soon as she is finished her chewing gum that is. How on earth did they manage to survive as long as they did, they won't know what to do with a clean cage and decent food.


:lol: I'm sure she would love ice cream! hehe

BTW.. the "food" bowls actually turned out to be large ash trays... Complete with ash! They cost £1 for a set of three... thats what the half eaten price sticker says anyway!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I just gave them each a piece of strawberry.. They loved it! We grow them (amongst other things) in the garden so at least they will have a constant supply of fresh fruit and veg.. Pesticide free!

I have to think of names for them now... Any ideas??


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Bo & Peep -giggle


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What are your other animals called?, might be able to get a theme going.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> What are your other animals called?, might be able to get a theme going.


Oscar doggy

Mobi (the only fish, out of hundreds in the pond with a name) He's HUGE!

Hammy my first ham

Leo my rescue ham from the RSPCA

I just had a thought though...

Maybe call one of them Michael and the other Jackson??... hehe 

What do you think?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

The oldest one is soooo hungry.. I've had to feed him twice already and both times he cleared the bowl! He hasn't even "pouched" any of it, just sat and ate the lot. They've both drank over half a bottle of water since 11ish..

EVEN more worrying was the fact that i've just washed one of the spare cages that i got from her and it was filthy, Surprise surprise! There was blood on the inside of it! hmy: 
I dread to think what happened in there!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> The oldest one is soooo hungry.. I've had to feed him twice already and both times he cleared the bowl! He hasn't even "pouched" any of it, just sat and ate the lot. They've both drank over half a bottle of water since 11ish..
> 
> EVEN more worrying was the fact that i've just washed one of the spare cages that i got from her and it was filthy, Surprise surprise! There was blood on the inside of it! hmy:
> I dread to think what happened in there!


Eeep!  I still think bo and peep  LOL


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Oscar doggy
> 
> Mobi (the only fish, out of hundreds in the pond with a name) He's HUGE!
> 
> ...


Go for star signs if you've already got a Leo. You could have Gemini, Libra, Taurus, Scorpio, Sagitarius, Capricorn, Cancer(OK maybe not Cancer) etc etc (forgot the others)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

good idea, thanks


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG i cant belive what im seeing!!!

poor hammies !!
How unkind is that woman, i cant belive how disgusting the cages were, i am in shock, no words can even describe how awful they must be feeling, and how amazingly happy they are now!!! im sure both cant belive how lucky they are !!! 


aquarius and libra , that would be awsome!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> OMG i cant belive what im seeing!!!
> 
> poor hammies !!
> How unkind is that woman, i cant belive how disgusting the cages were, i am in shock, no words can even describe how awful they must be feeling, and how amazingly happy they are now!!! im sure both cant belive how lucky they are !!!
> ...


I'm still in shock myself.. The older one still needs another bath as he still smells awful. The blaco & white one keeps making a funny noise. The only way i can describe it is like when we hiccup. I've never come accross a ham that makes this noise before. I just hope it's not a health problem. He seems ok.. He's eating and drinking (a lot)
Has anyone ever come accross this noise?
At first i thought he was growling at me .. I know dwarfs can tend to squeek but syrians??? :001_unsure:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

The second hammie looks a bit like mine!!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Disgusting,
The only good thing that has come outta this is that the hamsters are in better hands!

Chloe x


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

It is so sad isn't it.They did not have to keep these pets and if they cannot be bothered to look after them why the hell would you get them in the first place.

Incidentally hamsters can actually suffer from hiccups which can be cured by offering them a drink but it can also be a sign of a respiratory infection so it may be an idea to get him checked by a vet just incase he needs a course of antibiotics.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Awwh bless him

The noise your describing, if im right is either a respitory problem.
(proberly not)

Or It means he is content, which my oliver does alot so proberly content chirrping

Xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank the heavens you have them now. Although you might find this 'human's' dogs are cared for. I only say this because i have rescued a few hamster's, gerbils etc from this type of owner, but yet their cats/dogs/horses have been treated with the respect, love and care they deserve  many people seem to 'forget' the little fur babies. And in my eyes therefore shouldn't have any animals at all! (oh and yes i did report them! Naturally! I guess they got hold of the wrong person to come and get them!) i wish you and them well. Their obviously in very good hands. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope that odd breathing problem passes, poor guy.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't believe this! I am reallllly annoyed at this woman! grrrr! :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've reported her to the RSPCA now. 

One of the hammies, the older one has a lump.. 

I'm hoping that it's just an infection as it seems to have gone down a bit when i just checked on him. Poor ham.. 

He's STILL starving! He's had 4 bowls of food since yesterday lunch time! He's sooooo skinny!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I've reported her to the RSPCA now.
> 
> One of the hammies, the older one has a lump..
> 
> ...


I am glad they have a new home with you!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm glad you reported her. Mistreatment of a small animal should be a crime with automatic jail time, IMHO.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Still soooo hungry...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh srhdufe the hammie in the first picture looks very thin, this story makes me so mad, its not like its hard to throw a bit of food in a cage every day, even if you have no intention of looking after your hamster properly you can at least feed it and clean the cage.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh srhdufe the hammie in the first picture looks very thin, this story makes me so mad, its not like its hard to throw a bit of food in a cage every day, even if you have no intention of looking after your hamster properly you can at least feed it and clean the cage.


Oh they had lots of food... It was just so soaked in pee that they didnt want to eat it.. And i dont blame them..! 

Yes he's super skinny.. 
When i was cleaning him, there was not an ounce of fat on him! 

Poor little mite..

I'm still shocked that there was a full chicken breast in there, and the chewing gum! hmy:
The lady i spoke to at the RSPCA was fuming!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

It will take time to get them back up to full strength. But they are hamsters, they will build big appetites, you'll see.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

thats disgusting , at least theyll have a better home with you


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless the little ones they have been through so much so pleased some one like you has mananaged to get them they probably think a there christmases have come at once. The little tan coloured one is the same as my first hammie fidget.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

The vet said that the swelling was wee and poo that has built up "for some time" that he was keeping hold of.
She seems to think that because the cage was so filthy, he didn't want to make it even more discusting by going to the loo on top of all the other mess.... 
So he held it in!  Poor baby..

Not wanting anyone to puke... When she was squeezing the lump to feel what was going on, some of it leeked...
She's put him on some medication and some liquid to make him go to the toilet..
I've got to keep an eye on him and make sure he has lots to eat and drink to flush his insides out.. 

I want to choke that bloody woman!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This story just gets worse and worse, surely the RSPCA will be able to use the vets evidence towards any action they take. Where did you see the hamsters advertised in the first place?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> This story just gets worse and worse, surely the RSPCA will be able to use the vets evidence towards any action they take. Where did you see the hamsters advertised in the first place?


I put an add on gumtree to get a hamster cage. She phoned me and told me she had the cages and wanted rid of the hams too, so i said i would take them.
It wasn't until i got there that i saw the state of them.

She said that if i hadn't taken them, she would "dispose of them".
I shudder to think what that means!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> The vet said that the swelling was wee and poo that has built up "for some time" that he was keeping hold of.
> She seems to think that because the cage was so filthy, he didn't want to make it even more discusting by going to the loo on top of all the other mess....
> So he held it in!  Poor baby..
> 
> ...


OMG the poor little thing!! thats awful! how long has he been holding it in i wonder?? There so lucky to have you now!!:wink5:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I put an add on gumtree to get a hamster cage. She phoned me and told me she had the cages and wanted rid of the hams too, so i said i would take them.
> It wasn't until i got there that i saw the state of them.
> 
> She said that if i hadn't taken them, she would "dispose of them".
> I shudder to think what that means!


Must be fate that she saw your advert but I'm surprised she could be bothered to ring, after all they are just hamsters. Are they tame or has she not even bothered to do that? I feel so angry and I haven't had to deal with the poor little ones, you must be fuming.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> OMG the poor little thing!! thats awful! how long has he been holding it in i wonder?? There so lucky to have you now!!:wink5:


No idea..
I didn't even think that was possible! 
I thought he either had an infection (which he did) or a tumour..

Never in my wildest dreams could i imagine that something like this could ever happen..

The RSPCA better do something about her! NOT just give her a warning or a fine. She should be locked up! :cursing:


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I completely agree.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

if i ever got the chance to meet that woman , we would soon see who was laying in a pool of there own blood :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lol, i'll give you the address if you like


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> lol, i'll give you the address if you like


Nooooooooo don't give Hannah the address she will go round to err "have a word", then she will get arrested, think of her poor little babies with nothing more than a prison issue letter to comfort them through the cold nights. Now do you want to be responsible for all those lonely little hammy tears, well do you lol.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I like to think people like that always end up getting what they deserve, thanks to karma. Mistreating so many innocent creatures like that, she's most likely coming back as a dung beatle.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Nooooooooo don't give Hannah the address she will go round to err "have a word", then she will get arrested, think of her poor little babies with nothing more than a prison issue letter to comfort them through the cold nights. Now do you want to be responsible for all those lonely little hammy tears, well do you lol.


:lol:
Thats so funny..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

The black & white one always runs to the front if he hears me..
He climbs up the side for me to tickle his belly :smilewinkgrin:

He's such a softie :001_wub: 

They are both really friendly but he's just sooo cuddly

The brown one rolls over for his belly tickling.. 
I thought he was rolling over scared of me (like they do) so i backed off, but nope... just laid looking at me.. so i tickled him and he loves it! hehe  


I'll try and film it and post it on here... Its sooooo funny :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a good job that Leo and the new brown one have different coloured cages....

They are the same cage but Leo's is red and the new ones is yellow..

I better not have them both out in their play boxes at the same time as i would never tell them apart!

They are identical!!! 


Pic 1: Leo
Pic 2: New one... Can you tell them apart??? :smilewinkgrin:

His swelling has gone down btw


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Hard to tell them apart, yeah. Glad he's feeling better.


----------

